# DateiName ändern



## DrMueller (21. November 2006)

Hallo mal wieder,
hab die Suche benutzt, aber mal wieder 30+ Seiten gefunden, darum frag ich lieber direkt 
Gibts ne einfache Lösung, wie man einen Dateinamen ändern kann?


----------



## tombe (21. November 2006)

Gibt es :


```
' umbenennen
Name "c:\deinedatei.txt" As "c:\neuedatei.txt"

' löschen
Kill "c:\deinedatei.txt"

' kopieren
FileCopy "c:\datei1.txt", "c:\datei2.txt"
```


----------

